# .44 Magnum 5-Screw



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

.44 Magnum 5-Screw with the rare 4-inch barrel


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that is a real piece of art and you are a lucky man to have one. Good luck with it.


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

I didn't know a 4" 29 was so rare!


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

The five screw and four screw Smiths are the very earliest of the N frame 44 Magnums.


----------

